# Socket Timeout ?



## Paulchen (9. Nov 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine JSP mit dem Tomcat welche die Startseite für alle Computer einer Domäne ist.

Auf dieser Seite sollen alle Computer angezeigt werden, die momentan online sind.

Dieses habe ich per  'Socket("HOST",PORT)' gelöst.
Wenn alle Computer an sind ist das ganze auch kein Problem.

Das problem ist nur wenn einer oder mehrere aus sind, dauert der Aufbau der Seite zu lange, da ich kein Timeout eingeben kann.

Wie kann ich das realisieren, dass der check, ob die PC´s an sind, schnell vollzogen wird ?
ist es vielleicht auch möglich, alle computer einer Arbeitsgruppe/Domäne aufzulisten mit java ??


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Nov 2004)

such im forum, hatten wir doch erst:

setSoTimeout(int timeout)
          Enable/disable SO_TIMEOUT with the specified timeout, in milliseconds.

auf dem socket aufrufen


----------



## Paulchen (10. Nov 2004)

Danke für die fixa Antwort...


das hilft mir aber nicht weiter..

wie gesagt:

check ob pc an ist:


```
try    {
                java.net.Socket socks = new java.net.Socket("buero",139);
                socks.close();
                BueroPC = "online";
        }
        catch(Exception a)
        {
                BueroPC = "offline";
        }
```

mehr soll da nicht passieren. Wenn der pc aus ist, und java die instanz erzeugt dauert es ewig.
Da erreiche ich auch mit dem Timeout nix, da ich den unter der instanz setzten müsste.

Es mus doch ne möglichkeit geben das zu realisieren das es schneller geht.... 


mfg
Rene


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Nov 2004)

ja mit dem vollen Konstruktor läuft das nicht 

socks = new Socket()

danach entweder die diversen setter oder gleich

socks.connect(SocketAddress endpoint, int timeout)
Connects this socket to the server with a specified timeout value.


----------



## Guest (10. Nov 2004)

Schau Dir das hier an PortPing


----------

